# 1990 Nissan Pickup Problems



## OverdriveNick (Aug 27, 2007)

I just recently got a 1990 Nissan v6 2wd King Cab, and I was just wondering what the most common problems experienced or seen are for this truck so I know what to keep a close eye on and also, if possible the most reliable aspects of the vehicle. Any response (on topic) would be very appreciated.


----------

